# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αγγελής Φ. [Aggelis F.]

## pantelis2009

Μόλις άδειασε η θέση (από το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ) στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη οι κατασκευαστές Κοτσέλης Δημήτρης & Φράτης Δημήτρης ξεκίνησαν το *Αγγελής Φ.
*Ναυπηγός του θα είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες για τις διαστάσεις του λένε ότι θα είναι 75 μέτρα μήκος και 15,70 μέτρα πλάτος. Και οι πρώτες φωτο από το νέο αμφίπλωρο .......έτσι για να δώσουμε τροφή και στα άλλα site.  :Cat: Καλή αρχή και καλά τελειώματα σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-01-09-12-2017.jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-02-09-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και επειδή είσαι ....ντροπαλό παλικάρι, να υπενθυμίσω ότι την είδηση για την ναυπήγηση του _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_ μας την είχες μεταφέρει επτά ολάκερους μήνες πριν, τον περασμένο Μάιο !!!




> ......
> β) στη θέση που θα καθελκυστεί το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ θα ξεκινήσει το αμφίδρομο Αγγελής Φ,
> ......


Όσον αφορά τα 75 μέτρα του, να πούμε ότι είναι ίδια με του _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ που κατασκευάζεται λίγα μέτρα πιό πέρα στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο, και με του _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ που κατασκευάζεται στου Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. Γενικότερα, βλέπουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό κατασκευές νέων αμφίπλωρων μικρότερων σε σχέση με τα "100άρια" που κατασκευαζόντουσαν τα περασμένα χρόνια.

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα και σε αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε ένα γενικό σχέδιο του πλοίου αλλά και τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά όπως παρατίθενται στην ιστοσελίδα _hellasshipsales.com_.

02.jpg

Vessel is presently under contruction - completion due mid 2018.   Vessel is fully welded below water line.
73.45m x 15.7mx 2.3m draft. - DWT approx 550t. - Caterpillar 2 x 480hp, Cummins gensets - 2 x 110kva plus 1 x 60kva.
12.5 knots service speed. - Veth rudder propellers. - 90 European type car capacity and height of garage is 4.8m. - 400 passengers.
Fully electronics and safety gear. - 6 crew cabins for 14 persons.  Galley and crew mess.  

General Info:
Type   Commercial - DOUBLE ENDED -OPEN- FERRIES
Year    2017
L.O.A. 73.45 m    ( 240.99 ft )
Beam  15.7 m
Draft   2.3 m

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και χθες δεν είχα χρόνο για να μπω μέσα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη), ας δούμε την πρόοδο στις εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_ μέσω της _φωτό που ανέβασα_ στο θέμα του ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ (δεξιά στην φωτό).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή το σκαρί που φαίνεται _εδώ_ μπροστά από το ρυμουλκό είναι το _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_, σωστά ??? Βλέπω ότι έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά.

----------


## andria salamis

Παρασκευή  23/03-18 εξέλιξη εργασιών.
P1170200.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή το σκαρί που φαίνεται _εδώ_ μπροστά από το ρυμουλκό είναι το _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_, σωστά ??? Βλέπω ότι έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά.


Ακριβώς φίλε Γιώργο.

----------


## andria salamis

Και μια φώτο απο κοντά,ειχα καιρό να περάσω!
P1170209.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπράβο φιλαράκι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στo Αγγελής Φ που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους κ.κ Φράτη & Κοτσέλη φωτογραφημένο στις 30/03/2018. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-10-30-03-2018.jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-11-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών κατασκευής του νέου αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο  Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη).

IMG_0358.jpg__IMG_0362.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μία εναέρια λήψη με το Αγγελής Φ να κατασκευάζεται από τους Φράτη-Κοτσέλη και ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-14-13-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών κατασκευής του νέου αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη).

IMG_0315.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγγελής Φ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με κατασκευαστές τους κ.κ Φράτη - Κοτσέλη και ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη, όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 05/06/2018. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-19-05-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Αγγελής Φ που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, οι μονώσεις έχουν ξεκινήσει από την εταιρεία Insulation (Μονωσεις πλοιων)E.Papantoniou,  η άνοδος στη γέφυρα θα γίνεται από μία πλευρά, οι πλώρες κοντεύουν να κλείσουν και ...μάλλον έχουν έρθει και οι μηχανές. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-22-10-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εργασίες στο Αγγελής Φ μέσα σε 1 περίπου μήνα από την προηγούμενη φωτο μου (τραβηγμένη 10/07).... έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά.
Η πλώρη από κάτω κοντεύει να τελειώσει, τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν τοποθετηθεί, τα μαγαζιά από την μεριά της θάλασσας ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο deck ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά έχουν μπει στη θέση τους. Τα παράθυρα στο χώρο ενδιαίτησης έχουν ανοικτοί, το deck πάνω από την γέφυρα έχει κλείσει και έχουν αρχίσει να περνάνε στη γέφυρα και τα πλαϊνά μίνιο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-23-09-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Αγγελής Φ όπως βλέπουμε τα μαγαζιά μπήκαν στη θέση τους και τα ύφαλα της πλώρης έχουν σχεδόν κλείσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-26-30-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Αγγελής Φ τα μαγαζιά τελείωσαν, οι καταπέλτες ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο πλοίο και το μινιάρισμα προχωρά. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-27-13-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικητής έχει κάνει προσγειάλωση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, το Κάτω Νησί έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του και όπως βλέπουμε ήδη έχει κάνει υδροβολή και στο Αγγελής Φ βλέπω ήδη έχουν κολλήσει το όνομα του στην πλώρη.

ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ-120-24-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το νέο αμφίπλωρο σε σημερινές φωτογραφίες μέσα από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη) στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0073.jpg__IMG_0066.jpg__IMG_0055.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 13/10/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Αγγελής Φ οι εργασίες για την ολοκλήρωση του προχωρούν στο full στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-29-25-10-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βρε λες να βιάζονται από το ναυπηγείο να το τελειώσουν ώστε να απελευθερωθεί χώρος για τίποτα..... μεγαλύτερο ??? Προς θεού, εντελώς αθώα ρωτάω, εννοείται.........

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει χώρο .........αν χρειαστεί!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πράγματι και έτσι έγινε. Όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο του φίλου Γ. Ασημίνα το _Φανερωμένη_ ήδη έχει κάτσει στα βάζα για να βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190998


Βλέπουμε και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στην φωτό. Όπως ότι το _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_ έχει βαφτεί σε ...ερυθρόλευκα χρώματα. Μήπως Παντελεήμων να "πάρεις τα πόδια σου" για να μας φωτοενημερώσεις ???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Βλέπουμε και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στην φωτό. Όπως ότι το _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_ έχει βαφτεί σε ...ερυθρόλευκα χρώματα. Μήπως Παντελεήμων να "πάρεις τα πόδια σου" για να μας φωτοενημερώσεις ???


Ότι πείτε κύριε ......προσωπάρχη. Όπως βλέπουμε στο Αγγελής Φ οι μπάντες είναι μισό κόκκινο και μισό άσπρο και επίσης κόκκινο είναι το γείσο πάνω και κάτω από την γέφυρα, όπως και το όνομα στην πλώρη. Πιστεύω μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα ....θα είναι και αυτό στο νερό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-33-02-11-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την ευλογία μου παιδί μου, ευχαριστούμε για την φωτό. Λες μήπως να είναι και πιό γρήγορα η καθέλκυση του ??? Στην φωτό από το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ βλέπω ότι το βάζο έχει μπει στην θέση του, αν και δεν διακρίνω αν έχει περάσει και κάτω από το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν έχει μπει από κάτω το βάζο.

----------


## leo85

Πάμε να δούμε και άπω το εσωτερικό του Αγγελή.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-3-11-2018-03-(1).jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-3-11-2018-02--(2).jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-3-11-2018-01.jpg 

3-11-2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε σύντροφε Λεονίντ Φυσσέγεβιτς  !!!

Επάνω, σαλόνι και γέφυρα δηλαδή, φαίνεται να έχει ακόμα αρκετή δουλίτσα, αλλά είναι δουλίτσα που μπορεί να γίνει και με το πλοίο εντός των υδάτων, άρα δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για τον χρόνο της καθέλκυσης του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο αμφίπλωρο (που το βάψιμο του θυμίζει έντονα το πρώτο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ) είναι έτοιμο προς καθέλκυση, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα, και σε σχέση με τους προγραμματισμένους δεξαμενισμούς για εργασίες συντήρησης άλλων φέρρυ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0295.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγγελής Φ όπως ανέβηκε στο fb από την εταιρεία "Εκ πλω". Για πιθανή ημερομηνία καθέλκυσης λένε στις 01/12/2018.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-44-23-11-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για ένα μόλις μήνα δηλαδή θα πάρει πάνω του -τουλάχιστον τυπικά και επισήμως- όλο το 2018.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι το ΙΜΟ του πλοίου είναι 9856969 και Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή θα μάθουμε αν τελικά πέσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά αύριο δεν θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του Αγγελής Φ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Αγγελής Φ ξεκίνησε η κάθοδος του εχθές και θα ολοκληρωθεί σήμερα, ώστε να είναι έτοιμο για την καθέλκυση του η οποία ...μάλλον θα γίνει την Παρασκευή. Αν μάθω κάτι νεότερο ...τα ξανά λέμε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-45-05-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά η καθέλκυση θα γίνει την Παρασκευή 07/12/2018 στις 11.00

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βάσος Κ συνεχίζει να είναι έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, εχθές βγήκε έξω το Λευκίμμη και σήμερα θα αρχίσει το καθάρισμα στα ύφαλα με υδροβολή και το Αγγελής Φ έχει κατέβει κοντά στη θάλασσα και είναι έτοιμο για την αυριανή καθέλκυση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΒΑΣΟΣ-Κ-136-06-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΟΙ πληροφορίες λένε ότι αύριο που θα πέσει το Αγγελής Φ τα ρυμουλκά θα το πάνε στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν κρίνω σωστά από κάποιες κινήσεις ρυμουλκών στα Αμπελάκια (AIS), πριν λίγα λεπτά θα πρέπει να καθελκύστηκε το πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

Η Καθέλκυση έγινε 13΄35 περίπου. Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρα μέσα έπεσα. Ευχαριστώ Ανδριανέ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα λοιπόν ήταν η μέρα για την καθέλκυση του Αγγελής Φ. Ο αγιασμός του πλοίου έγινε κατά τις 11.30 π.μ αλλά η καθέλκυση στις 13.35 μ.μ λόγο καθυστέρησης των ρυμουλκών. Το Αγγελής Φ έχει μήκος 73,4 μέτρα, πλάτος 15,7 μέτρα και το ΙΜΟ του πλοίου είναι 9856969. Πλοιοκτήτης είναι ο Δημήτρης Φιλιάγκος, ναυπηγός του είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές του οι Φράτης - Κοτσέλης. Το Αγγελής Φ μετά την καθέλκυση του όπως είχα αναφέρει πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες που έχει. Εύχομαι καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο.
Μια φωτο από απέναντι την ώρα του αγιασμού και μια μέσα από το ναυπηγείο (όποιος έχει μπει ξέρει ότι δεν υπήρχε άλλος χώρος για να βγει ολόκληρο).

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-49-07-12-2018.jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-51-07-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα βίντεο από κινητό που ανέβηκε από φίλο στο fb από την καθέλκυση του Αγγελής Φ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το αμφίπλωρο και στην θάλασσα, δεμένο μπροστά από τον έρμο Βιτσέντζο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα.

IMG_0136.jpg__IMG_0186.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 08/12/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα βίντεο του Αγγελής Φ από την καθέλκυση του, τραβηγμένο από τον κατασκευαστή του Δ. Κοτσέλη που ανέβηκε στο fb.

----------


## leo85

Το Αγγελής Φ στην Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ8-12-2018-01-.jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-8-12-2018-02-.jpg 

8-12-2018

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο της Σαλαμίνας Αγγελής Φ με πλοιοκτήτη τον Δ. Φιλιάγκο, ναυπηγό την Ε. Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Φράτη & Κοτσέλη  σε μια αεροφωτογραφία στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα που βρίσκεται μέχρι να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες ολοκλήρωσης του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-63-15-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγγελής Φ πριν από λίγο άνοιξε για πρώτη του φορά το AIS του. Σύντομα πιστεύω θα το δούμε να κάνει και δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε για το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλα στο πρώτο δοκιμαστικό στο νεότευκτο Αγγελής Φ πήγαν καλά και έβγαλε 13 κόμβους ταχύτητα, ενώ δεν χρειάστηκαν πολλές ρυθμίσεις στα ελικοπηδάλια του. Γυρίζοντας πήγε μια βόλτα και από το Καματερό απ' όπου και η φωτο και επέστρεψε πάλι στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες του. Καλές γιορτές.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-65-20-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το Αγγελής Φ τελείωσε με τις επιθεωρήσεις και εκτός απροόπτου μέσα στην βδομάδα θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-70-21-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγγελής Φ αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικό και εκτός απροόπτου την Παρασκευή ξεκινά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-71-29-01-2019.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Σήμερα πραγματοποίησε το 2ο του δοκιμαστικό το βίντεο του με φωτο εδω  αν και λανθασμενα νομιζα οτι ειναι το 1ο  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P60A...ature=youtu.be

----------


## andria salamis

> Σήμερα πραγματοποίησε το 2ο του δοκιμαστικό το βίντεο του με φωτο εδω  αν και λανθασμενα νομιζα οτι ειναι το 1ο  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P60A...ature=youtu.be


Μπράβο φιλαράκι ωραίος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγγελής Φ έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα και πήγε στα Παλούκια αφού αύριο ξεκινά δρομολόγια, στη θέση που ήταν δεμένο το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία. Εδώ βλέπουμε και τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες από το όμορφο σαλόνι του, που νομίζεις ότι είναι από πλοίο μεγάλης γραμμής και όχι για δρομολόγιο 15 λεπτών. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-72-29-01-2019.jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-73-29-01-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρώτα δρομολόγια για το νέο αμφίπλωρο στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, και σίγουρα ξεχωρίζει με τον ωραίο συνδυασμό χρωμάτων του.

IMG_0344.jpg__IMG_0355.jpg__IMG_0359.jpg
_Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα - 02/02/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο της Σαλαμίνας Αγγελής Φ φωταγωγημένο εχθές το βράδυ στο Πέραμα, σε ένα από τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-76-05-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο Αγγελής Φ να φτάνει σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στα Παλούκια και μια φωτο από τα χειριστήρια στη γέφυρα του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-79-14-02-2019.jpg ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ-Φ-80-14-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγγελής Φ έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή και πάει στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

